# Is there anyway to shrink boots?



## Timmy9653 (Nov 25, 2010)

I ordered some boots, size 11.5 because thats the size of my old boots and they fit well, but i just now started to realize (too late to return) that the boots were too big. I know big stupid mistake by me. But before i resort to buying another set of new boots, I was wondering if it was possible to shrink boots. worth a shot, many thanks haha.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Timmy9653 said:


> I ordered some boots, size 11.5 because thats the size of my old boots and they fit well, but i just now started to realize (too late to return) that the boots were too big. I know big stupid mistake by me. But before i resort to buying another set of new boots, I was wondering if it was possible to shrink boots. worth a shot, many thanks haha.


are the liners heat moldable? how big are they on you?


----------



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

Try some super feet: Superfeet Premium Insoles

They will help fill out the boot a bit, as well as correctly distribute pressure across your foot. it will feel tighter. they have a manufacture 100% money back guarantee on them to, so u can return them after using them.


----------



## Timmy9653 (Nov 25, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> are the liners heat moldable? how big are they on you?


I'm not sure if they are. I have the libertine rome boots. They're about a size or half a size too big.


----------

